# Paracentesis US used to only to mark skin



## MrsSBD (Apr 26, 2011)

If we are utilizing Ultrasound to mark the skin only and not for guidance, would we still use CPT code 76942 or would we bill for a limited abdomen ultrasound with CPT Code 76705?  Sometimes our US Dept uses US to only mark the skin and no guidance is used beyond that for a paracentesis.   However, other times they are using Ultrasound to guide the needle/device into the pocket of fluid.     I know at that point we would use 76942, but am unclear as to whether or not we can still use that code when they are only localizing the spot and marking on the skin.


----------



## amandahollis80 (Apr 28, 2011)

If marking the skin, it is not considered a guidance. I would bill 76705.


----------



## Rajebpt (Apr 30, 2011)

yes we can bill 76705 which goes with a comment for marking purpose only


----------

